# Denon In-Command series?



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I was poking around a new denon receiver today and noticed that there was an advanced menu in the EQ settings that is locked. Can anyone help me get into that menu/direct me to an FAQ or basic read on use of said menu items?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Never-mind found it.


----------

